# Please help plant id -Cryptocoryne



## Subgene (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi all, 

I need some help to id this plant. 
Sold to me as cryptocoryne sp sunset florida. Is right or just regular crypt. Mioya? 
Your help will be very appreciates


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I have seen pictures of that crypt before, and yours look like what I recall seeing. But, I'm far from an expert in plant identification.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Tough to say at this point.


----------

